# The guy videos walking in on his wife with another man.



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess this wasn't the first time but It was the last time for him. Its great to see how calm he was because I probably would have freaked out. 

Today's 'War of the Roses' 'Sorry For Disturbing You' | Sean 'Hollywood' Hamilton | 103.5 KTU


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

The video will only be seen by judge and Me:grin2:

and probably 1000's others.

man he was calm.

I wonder what state he lives in, that is pretty good evidence:surprise:


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope in there state she gets taken for everything. According to what he said on the radio broadcast this was not the first time. His neighbor actually tipped him off this time so he was able to get video. They actually just called her a few minutes before and she had nothing good to say about her husband. She talked about her lover on the radio. I doubt she had any kind of a clue what was going to happen next. 

Its really sad when people do this. I hope it turns out well for him in court. 

C


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> I hope in there state she gets taken for everything. According to what he said on the radio broadcast this was not the first time. His neighbor actually tipped him off this time so he was able to get video. They actually just called her a few minutes before and she had nothing good to say about her husband. She talked about her lover on the radio. I doubt she had any kind of a clue what was going to happen next.
> 
> Its really sad when people do this.* I hope it turns out well for him in court. *
> 
> C


I agree

I think in most "at fault" states, proof of an affair means no alimony/spousal support or at least reduced alimony.

and the proof has to be pretty good to prove adultery and he has it>


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Yeah, watching that video kind of triggered me into "mind-movieing" my RSXW doing her "lardass" BF, over in his Texas Hill Country bungalow. I didn't really have a clue about the extent of her in-marriage phantasmagoric activity with him until I actually read most all of her sordid, private FB posts to him, regarding enjoying "getting naked and slipping and sliding all over the Matterhorn" at his abode!

Of course, this was some 8-10 months into her mandated "trial separation!" And this secret revelation literally floored me!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

How sad that she allowed a good man to slip through her fingers.

However. The incident happened in the daytime. So how come the video seems to have been recorded at night?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Clay2013 said:


> I guess this wasn't the first time but It was the last time for him. Its great to see how calm he was because I probably would have freaked out.
> 
> Today's 'War of the Roses' 'Sorry For Disturbing You' | Sean 'Hollywood' Hamilton | 103.5 KTU


I don't think this is real.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

sokillme said:


> I don't think this is real.


Yep its a bit the fcc will not let radio shows do prank calls anymore all the people involved are probably interns for the station 

FCC Fines Broadcaster Airing Prank Telephone Calls


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

sokillme said:


> I don't think this is real.


I don't know if this is real or not, but I do know this video has been around for awhile, I saw it on LiveLeak.com months ago with no mention of a radio station or War of the Roses.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Also the war of the roses is as an original radio bit as the fugitive bit 

Search jocktober on youtube http://bfy.tw/6f7Z


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Primetime Sam Roberts, is that you? ;-)
Prep burger fake radio indeed. 

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Voltaire2013 said:


> Primetime Sam Roberts, is that you? ;-)
> Prep burger fake radio indeed.
> 
> Cheers,
> V(13)


No but I am a busy man that operates many emporiums

https://www.linkedin.com/in/ted-sheckler-39810140


----------



## Piper502 (Jun 2, 2016)

Voltaire2013 said:


> Primetime Sam Roberts, is that you? ;-)
> 
> Prep burger fake radio indeed.
> 
> ...




Ha! Opie and Jimmy fan too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I love how she and her lover jumped up and ran around in a panic...

Um...damn...she could have at least acted terrified.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Piper502 said:


> Ha! Opie and Jimmy fan too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O&A fan since 2000, but I'll settle for O&J and TACS for now. :laugh:

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Piper502 said:


> Ha! Opie and Jimmy fan too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You forgot Lil Beavis' daddy and he's not happy


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is that a Bengal cat?


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned-It.45 said:


> Is that a Bengal cat?


Close It's a serval, and that one is a f2 I think, they behave like dogs they fetch oh and can jump 13 foot


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Wow an F2. Impressive!!!


----------

